# Does Your Dog Drink From The Toilet?



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

If dogs like the taste of cat pooh--and they do--toilet water is no worse...


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nugget is to busy at uurolling the "TP" and entertained by watching it come off the roll and pile up on the floor to show any interest in the water in the bowl.

What's even worse is when my parents visit, after using the bathroom and he exits the room as he passes Nug's going in, my dad stops in the hallway, turns and watches her unroll the TP! And produces a smile with a hole in it, better known as a laugh, then makes the remark: "Good girl!"

Nug's slaps at the roll in the holder and loves to see it spin and hit the floor, after it is empty, she leaves the bath room. If she could she would surely rubber stamp this *"GMA"* Golden Mission Accomplished.:no:   :bowl: :uhoh: :doh: :wavey: 

I have 10 golden rules posted that apply to visitors (Mostly my parents)
{#2 Clearly states; Do not leave bath room doors open or leave Nugget in the room.} 
Everytime I have to point this out to my father after the fact.
His reply is always the same! "Oh, I never read that silly ol' list, 
I must have forgotten, ya know I'm getting older!":doh: 

Yeah, right! parental "BS"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Especially in the summer because it stays cooler in the big porcelin bowl :doh:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I am confident that Dottie would drink from the toilet if give the opportunity. Barrington would prefer the water from his dish. But we keep those lids down at all times!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

No but they drink out of the pool,even when they have water in their bucket.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, and they don't get in the litter box either.

I do not tolerate either behavior- GROSS!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The one thing I actually managed to teach my sons - keep the darn lid down!!

It was just recently that Liberty saw the toilet flush <she is 3.5 years old>!! 

She looked at the water-looked at me-looked at the water-looked at me....
I could read her mind, "Mom do you see the water? There is WATER in there!!! There is real water in there!!! How come no one told me there is water in there!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

No, the water in their dish is changed quite often through out the day. They do not have access to the bathroom, our bathroom is off limits to them unless I am giving one of them a bath.. 
Shy tends to eat the toilet paper, dig in the trash can beside the toilet, and she also has a thing for soap.. for some reason she finds it yummy.. 
Theres just too many things they can get into in the bathroom, and they really have no reason to be in there..so we keep our bathroom off limits.. other then that they basically have access to all the other rooms, that are doggy proofed..
Learned a few things the hard way.. lol

If Shy had access to the bathroom, I know she would..London wouldn't be able to even she wanted to, she is too little to reach the toilet...and if she some how did manage to reach she'd probably fall in.. lol..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has never ever tried to touch the toilet paper or trash can. Not sure why he took a sudden interest in the toilet lol

I guess fresh water in a nice clean dish isn't good enough for him :


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, both of mine drink from the toilet. Not something I like for them to do but I gave up long ago. Believe it or not, the cat taught Buffy once she got big enough and then Buffy taught Abby when she came. Abby didn't for a few months but then decided it was quite tasty.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Z has access to all the bathrooms, and there are definitely tp, trash cans and toilets with lids left up. She is curious about the water in the toilet, looks into it, sniffs it, but hasn't dip her nose in it yet. As for tp and trash cans, she has not shown much interest in them. She doesn't even bother to pick up used tissues on the ground when we take our walk. But these days she has taken a liking for cat pooh! Gross!!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope, I never had a dog who drank from the toilet. Ate used tissues, yes, but toilet water, no.


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

I successfully claimed the area pretty easily. Caught them in there a couple times. Used some light assertive touch on the neck with a verbal disapproval a couple times, ala Cesar Millan, and have had no further issues. They gave up the space really easily. I think consistent exercise helped drain the anxious energy and boredom that caused them to seek it out too.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sure he would if given the opportunity!


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

Jazz's Mom said:


> Nope, I never had a dog who drank from the toilet. Ate used tissues, yes, but toilet water, no.


Yeah, mine had the tissue issue. Seems to be solved. They don't stick their head in there at all anymore.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sometimes Lucy drinks from the toilet when we forget to put the lid down, but I don't blame her really.... its always fresh, cold water


----------



## ourpuppy07 (Dec 19, 2006)

Molly doesnt drink out of the toilet (yet at least!) but she did manage to unroll an entire roll of toitel paper...that was fun!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Toliet water - no, but, the bathroom waste basket is fair game if we don't keep an eye on them.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Nope....our toilet lids stay closed when not in use. Wifey had me trained on that real quick.   Although I did have to train Carson to keep his head out of the way when I'm going pee... :doh:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Now does this looke like the fact of someone who would drink out of the toilet...lol....

Yes...I'm afraid mine do. It doesnt matter whether they have fresh water in their bowl or not...they still like the toilet...of course...they also like that cool tile to sleep on.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ok...this time I'll even put the pic in...LOL

mary jean


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Yup, Kirby and the cats drink from the toilet. The bathroom is Kirby's "crate" so can't really close it off from him. All my past dogs and cats have enjoyed nice cold water from the "john". Never when it's dirty, though. If there's anything in it they just look in there and then look at me, like, hey, what's up with that??? And toilet paper??????Ugh!! We have to keep it in the cabinet under the sink or Kirby shreds it to pieces!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kia (our Golden) she used to drink from the toilet when she was young. I always though it was really gross and it made me to put the seat (cover)down faster than any complains from my wife


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Nope Daisy hasn't discovered tilet water yet-- she's much more interested in towels and toilet paper. But her FAVORITE is kitty food! :yuck:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

One of my fav quotes is:
"I wonder what the dogs think when they see us peeing in their water bowl?"

:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I still haven't seen him drink from the toilet, he must've only done it a couple of times. Maybe he decided it was gross...lol.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine dont drink out of the toilet, BUT Abbie loves to drop toys in there and play...:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Was just nagging at my husband Monday to put the seat down. Brady decided to go paddling in it. The toilet was virtually empty, and water was everywhere in the bathroom.

I had a GSD and she would lift the seat, squeeze her head in, and take a drink. When she was done, the seat would drop shut. I only caught her doing it a couple times, so I have no idea how long or often she did it. The bathroom was her "crate", too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think Cosmo would like to drink from the toilet....Samson doesn't even like walking in the bathroom, because the floor is slick.

Weird thing about Cosmo and Samson is they don't like drinking from their water bowl... They'd rather drink from the pool in the backyard or from any puddles back there. They can have a full water bowl and still stand at the back door waiting to go drink out there...


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy like to watch things flush in there, like if you throw a tissue in she watches it swirth and looks in. Sometimes she stands there and looks in like she wants you to put something in and flush so she can watch. I do give in and do it for her every once in a while. She hasn't tried tasting it yet, nor has she done in paper unrolling. She has tried a bite of toilet paper, but when she was going to one time I was sneaking behind her and made her about pee her fur by grabbing her sides. I think she fears that may happen again, so she doesn't even give it a second look.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Y'all jinxed me!

When this topic first came up, I thought, "Of course Wilson doesn't drink from the toilet. How gross!" He's had full access to the bathroom for months and had never looked twice at the toilet or the trashcan.

Well, in the last week, he's taken to drinking from the toilet _and_ eating anything that's in the trashcan in there. So much for my "holier than thou" attitude.

"Pride goeth before a fall..."


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Jallo will not drink from toilet but she will ABSOLUTELY destroy the toilet paper given the chance*


----------

